# Silvia - water flow problems through group head - solution



## Nod

I have previously posted about my problems with a Silvia bought from ebay. I thought i would provide an update as it might help people in the future. I had a problem with intermittent flow from the group head. I backflushed and this temporarily solved the problem until the day after when it returned. The symptom is that you seem to get choked shots but if you strip the head back and remove the screen you can see there actual problem is that there is not much water coming into the group head. The solution was that i needed to remove the front panel and the solenoid and then there was a blockage in the bronze metal part above the solenoid. This was easy to remove - a couple of screws and then unscrew and easy to put back together. It was blocked with a bit of scale or gunk and after blowing clear and putting it back together the Silvia is now working brilliantly. i will try and upload a photo to illustrate.


----------



## painty

Would be good to see. Glad to hear you solved it.


----------



## Wando64

Great stuff. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Nod

Hi

I have managed to organize the photos. So it turns out the bit that was blocked is called the 3 way valve which is the brass bit (photo 1) directly above the solenoid. Photo 2 shows the hole in the middle blocked with a piece of white scale. Hope this helps someone at some stage.

Rupert


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for sharing the images. Hope they help others in the future.


----------



## painty

Good photos Rupert.


----------

